# Hey Ohio weather forecasters...



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

You're 0-4 this winter. Maybe next storm you can be accurate within 6 inches? I know weather is hard to predict, but come one.


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

they said 6-10 for my area and we got about 1-2. 

very touchy lake effect today...i was in cuyahoga falls and there was 1 inch and not snowing then i drove to stowe about 3 minutes away and it was 4 inches and a blizzard!!!!


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Lake effect is always very tricky to predict.
Having said that....I don't think it's just the weatherman in your area.
If some of our "guesses" had been true, we'd have a decent winter going...


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

SnowMatt13;1401780 said:


> Lake effect is always very tricky to predict.
> Having said that....I don't think it's just the weatherman in your area.
> If some of our "guesses" had been true, we'd have a decent winter going...


I know lake effect is tricky, but this was really the first lake effect event this year. Maybe I'm just getting cranky. Had to vent a bit.


----------



## Nesit (Jan 5, 2010)

2 inches in a 6-8 area they only missed by a little !!!!


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

They were calling for nothing in my area and I ended up getting around 2inches I'd say.


----------



## k&j Landscaping (Nov 17, 2008)

Only 2-3 inches fell in the predicted blizzard in the city of Cleveland. Kept me busy though. Better than nothing.


----------



## Nesit (Jan 5, 2010)

We did about 4 hrs last nite. Goin back out at 2 again. Nice to make a little $ finally!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Its a good thing im not banking on the snow this year! If I was I would have already had a stroke and probably thrown a chair threw my tv! One time I was at a blue jackets game and ran in to Chris Bradley a local forecaster and I gave him a little hell for making a bad call, I got some justice out of it but you could tell he felt bad about it. It was all in good fun.


----------

